# [Suche] Hellbreed Beta Key



## floppydrive (7. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

suche 1-2 Beta Key's für das Browsergame Hellbreed wäre schön wenn jemand einen hätte und den abgeben würde 




Grüße floppydrive


----------



## EpicOrc (8. August 2011)

Ich würde mich einfach auf der Webseite registrieren. Du solltest in maximal einer Woche eigentlich eine Einladung haben. Die BETAS bei den Browserspielen ist nicht so schlim wie bei den anderen Games.

Daher einfach hier rechts oben E-Mail eintragen. http://hellbreed.de/

Kleiner Tipp, Ich würde übrigens eher zu Drakensang Online raten


----------



## floppydrive (8. August 2011)

Joah danke  habe mich schon registriert aber dachte so geht es halt schneller.

Drakensang online habe ich schon gezockt aber sagte mir nicht so recht zu.


----------

